# Wasserstand Glomma Norwegen bei Sorumsand



## Hanne87 (6. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir fahren nächsten Freitag nach Norwegen an die Glomma bei Sorumsand.
Kann mir evtl jemand sagen wie der Wasserstand zurzeit an der Glomma ist und welche Köder zurzeit am besten fangen?

Ich fahre ins Haus Elgstad von Angelreisen Hamburg war dort schon wer von euch?

Danke schon mal im voraus!

mfg
Hanne


----------



## Hanne87 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand Glomma Norwegen bei Sorumsand*

Hat keiner irgend eine Info für mich wie der Wasserstand momentan an der glomma ist? 

MfG
Hanne


----------



## DinTur Matthias (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand Glomma Norwegen bei Sorumsand*

guck mal hier :

http://ekstern.eidsivaenergi.no/default/Public/Vannstand/vannstand.html

Gruß Andree


----------



## Hanne87 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand Glomma Norwegen bei Sorumsand*

Danke für den Link. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hat die glomma da wo wir hinfahren normalen Wasserstand. Jetzt hoff ich nur das die Fische nächste Woche Hunger haben


----------



## kevin9279 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand Glomma Norwegen bei Sorumsand*

Hi,
Na da haste bestimmt glueck. Im Norden waren fast alle fluesse diesen Sommer so gut wie doppelt soviel Wasser wie normal. Es war meine erste Saison in troms und damit nicht der beste Start. Naja auf ein neues nächstes Jahr.

Ich wuensh dir viel Erfolg.

Kevin


----------

